# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Bart and JEK meeting

## JEK



----------


## Bart -my real name-

Indigo Girls.  

Amazing show.  They are soooo talented!  

If they're coming close to you, see them!

----------


## cec1

What a great meeting!  The two of you inspire many of us to do the same.

----------


## andynap

I didn't know Bart was that short. :)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

It's the cause of all my psychelogical problems.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

good you could meet up for the Indigo girls...they are super

----------


## Grey

Very nice, guys.  Is that rosé I spot in your glass?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Of course!!  I broke out my finsest plastic cups.

Perfect for a muggy and warm night.

Also perfect for any other night!

----------


## JEK

He didn't even offer me a splash :)

----------


## T3

Truly the power of two...

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Nice reference T3!  They played it last night. (It also happens to be my cousin and his partner's wedding song)

----------


## GramChop

> I didn't know Bart was that short. :)



He's not.  iPops is 6'8".   :cool:

----------


## andynap

> He's not.  iPops is 6'8".



Nope

----------


## GramChop

> Indigo Girls.  
> 
> Amazing show.  They are soooo talented!  
> 
> If they're coming close to you, see them!




They're coming to Austin's Paramount Theater on Sept 20th.  I may have to take your word for it Bart. I wonder if there's anybody on this forum that I could possibly run into there?   :Wink:  

Great photo of a couple of cool dudes, by the way.

----------


## GramChop

> Nope



You missed the joke....(taken from the Fred/Jim Fire Island meeting photo).

----------


## andynap

> You missed the joke....(taken from the Fred/Jim Fire Island meeting photo).



No I didn't. :)

----------


## Dennis

> They're coming to Austin's Paramount Theater on Sept 20th.  I may have to take your word for it Bart. I wonder if there's anybody on this forum that I could possibly run into there?




Lisa's more of a fan than I am. But she's not that into concerts, so.....

----------


## GramChop

> No I didn't. :)

----------


## GramChop

> Lisa's more of a fan than I am. But she's not that into concerts, so.....



Oh, hey....I forgot about y'all.   :cool:  tee hee hee......

----------


## Dennis

> Oh, hey....I forgot about y'all.   tee hee hee......

----------


## GramChop

Good one, Menace....I'm high-fivin' ya from 183/Anderson Mill.

----------


## Dennis

What? No flood today?

----------


## GramChop

The only flood around here these days is when my granddaughter over-pours milk in her cereal bowl.  Sure didn't think I'd be praying for rain this soon after recent events...but...!

----------


## andynap

> 




Watch it there lady. Now that the political forum is closed I have some photos left over I used on Fred.

----------


## GramChop

> Watch it there lady. Now that the political forum is closed I have some photos left over I used on Fred.



Yikes.....consider me standing down.  I fear those are photos I DON'T want to see. :)

----------

